
Virtual Teams are Worse than I Thought - henrik_w
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/virtual-teams-worse-than-i-thought-patrick-lencioni
======
smt88
tl;dr You need to manage a remote team differently than an in-person team, and
this person tried it without any previous experience or research. Surprise! He
failed.

